# stx38 yellow deck spark plug gap



## ronmonroe34 (May 8, 2012)

i went to take out plug which was a champion brand. i broke it taking it out. i replaced with cheaper autolite brand which was all advanced auto had. it was late and my only option for quick fix. now the engine runs up and down and not smooth like it use to. I am just wondering if its the cheap plug or should i try to regap it? engine is 12.5 kohler (CV12.5-1215). thanks to everyone in advance. i found gap size is 1.0 mm (0.040 in.) Is there a trick to gap tp that size or do i need to get the tool?


----------



## KNM4590 (Oct 2, 2011)

try an NGK with factory gap, which I believe is .030. I have had great luck with NGK-IX iridium plugs


----------

